# Photos from this morning's trip...



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

This is just the beginning...more later on this thread. All images are unretouched except for sizing and framing. It was a good day.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

very nice, rusty. where were those taken?


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Those are fantastic Rusty. And I do like the way your framed them.


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

The windmill pic really catches my eye, such a cool shot. Looks like you were up early today!


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

*Nice job.*

I know where the second 2 are from - BBSP? The first is a beaut. I bet it was a good day.
SH


----------



## fisheyesdm (Feb 13, 2005)

WOW!! I like them pics.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Outstanding work.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Goodness Rusty, those are just beautiful! I love the first one.  Nice job!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2006)

Alligators don't do anything for me, but I really like the purple/pink (I am not going to say the fuc**** unmanly word) coloring of the first shot, but the second is my favorite because of the stillness caught.

Good shots, all! ~ Thanks for posting them.



:rybka:


----------



## txred (Feb 24, 2006)

GREAT SHOTS.....Especially the first 2


----------



## reel lax (Apr 26, 2005)

Man those are some nice pictures,,I really like the second one..So calm so peaceful.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

So, what's not to like????...all great, as usual. Don't you just love those early morning mists?? Rich

p.s. On Thursday, I took a ride up to Huntsville in search of the elusive 15 foot gator that swims around on Raven Lake. Nope..he was hiding out. Rich


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

I must agree with Jarry on the second photo. Breathtaking! All of them are great but the second one really stands out.


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

*Purple Majesty:*

Rusty,

Your pictures are beautiful&#8230;especially the first one! 

I can just hear Ray Charles singing "America the Beautiful"

_*Oh beautiful, for spacious skies, *_

_*For amber waves of grain, *_

_*For purple mountain majesties *_

_*Above the fruited plain! *_

*America! America! God shed his grace on thee,* 

And the opening lines of Martin Luther poem 

_"Les Plumes"_

_*The plumes, in purple majesty, sail mad*_

_*Through air descend untouched by any grace*_


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Good job, Rusty. As always, I'm impressed with your work.
Mike


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Thanks everyone...*

I've said before the challenge for me now at Brazos Bend State Park is to keep it fresh. The windmill shot was actually on FM 1462 just east of the park. I've taken notice of the windmill before, but when I looked over my shoulder that morning I had to perform the power U-turn - just wait until I tweak that one a little...

I've also been experimenting witht he effects of shutter speed on reflections and the result is evident on the gator shot. The reflection not only of the gator, but the patterns of the reflection of the reeds is just sweet (at least I think so).

Here's three more from a still and foggy morning. Felt like I had the place to myself for the most part...:texasflag


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*A few more...*

This should cover the landscapes...


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm spellbound. What beautiful photos. What a beautiful park. I guess by the time I get to my millionth shot I might finally have one that's as good as one of yours. Don't worry though, I've only managed about 3,000 rubbishy ones so far. I've a way to go. *giggling*


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i like those, too, rusty. they're very good.


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

All are spectacular...out of the latest pics the last 2 "road" shots are my favorites.


----------



## Texan523 (May 29, 2006)

Very Nice Pics...Great Work!!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Now for some critters...*

Starting with white ibis...


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Rusty, I think my favourite of those three is the second. I like the interest in the wood (the colours and light and shade) surrounding the bird. Beautiful photos all three.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Koru said:


> Rusty, I think my favourite of those three is the second. I like the interest in the wood (the colours and light and shade) surrounding the bird. Beautiful photos all three.


I agree with the choice, but in my case it is because the head-on shot shows a different look and expression from what I normally see.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

I have to admit to never having seen one of those birds Charles. You're lucky, they look very unusual!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Glad you guys are enjoying these...*

Although there weren't many people there I had plenty of company. Moorhens, coots, Ruby-crested Kinglet (a tiny bird), Carolina wrens, Black-bellied Whistling Ducks and a ton of elusive cardinals.

There's a lot more to wildlife photography than having big glass. Would have given anything to have had a clear shot at the cardinal.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Last set...*

Thanks for riding along...


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

All the pictures are fantastic. I really like the fhe first two in the thread but my favorites are the second Ibis pic and the Cardinal. 

You just get better every posting.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

The expression on that Cardinal's face is priceless! 

I love the very last photo you've posted. It's beautiful.

Thank you for sharing your park. 

rosesm


----------



## Baystlth1 (Sep 26, 2006)

You've got a very good eye and excellant skills.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Koru said:


> The expression on that Cardinal's face is priceless!
> 
> I love the very last photo you've posted. It's beautiful.
> 
> ...


I forgot to ask... How big is a Cardinal?


----------



## sandytexas (Jun 24, 2006)

Rusty - Marvelous Photos and wonderful birding information! You identified what I have been referring to as 'No See 'ums'. Seen and heard thousands of them while sitting on deer stands, but never clearly enough to identify - and walla - with just the snap of a shutter and generous share my curiosity is served. Thanks for great masterpieces!

Sandy


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I know you did not get a clear shot at the cardinal but I like the way it came out, kind of a natural 3-D framing.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Koru said:


> I forgot to ask... How big is a Cardinal?


We call them Cardinals Northern Cardimals would be more proper. Anyway, here is a link about them.

*Size:* 8.75 inches (22 cm)

It has dawn on me that I do not know what measurement system New Zealand uses. Help me out.

http://www.birding.com/9521nocard.asp


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Wow, beautiful shots Rusty! I like your framing technique as well. It looks like the Cardinal is looking over his shoulder telling you to hurry up.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

grayfish said:


> We call them Cardinals Northern Cardimals would be more proper. Anyway, here is a link about them.
> 
> *Size:* 8.75 inches (22 cm)
> 
> ...


We use metrics here. (I grew up on imperial and during my early to mid school years we switched to metrics.)

Thanks for the link and info! I searched yesterday and didn't find what I wanted through google (wrong keywords I think).

rosesm


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Rusty, you need...YOU NEED...to publish a book (some books) of your photos. They are worlds more interesting and better quality than many that are out there. You make the National Geographic photographers look like beginners. I mean it!


----------



## Captain Mike (Nov 20, 2006)

I agree with Walkin' Jack. They are great...Publish your work so all the people not on the photo nets can see your art....


----------



## TopH20 (May 31, 2005)

Walkin' Jack said:


> Rusty, you need...YOU NEED...to publish a book (some books) of your photos. They are worlds more interesting and better quality than many that are out there. You make the National Geographic photographers look like beginners. I mean it!


DITTO! Great Work!


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

*Ditto three*

Keep them coming Rusty! It is great to see all the wildlife.


----------

